# What are the Tau and Imperium currencies & economic systems?



## Platypus5 (Apr 7, 2010)

No advanced nation can survive without a financial system or, at the very least, a currency. Batering cannot sustain empires, and no amount of faith in the Emperor or desire to advance the Greater Good is going to get the roads built when there is no funding.

I personally imagine Imperium's economic model is similar to that of the facist system or that of ancient monarchies: there are private industries, but the government controls much of the production and can sieze anything it wants.

The Tau I am not as sure about. This makes me upset, since Tau are my favorite faction. (GUE'VESA FTW)


----------



## K3k3000 (Dec 28, 2009)

Platypus5 said:


> No advanced nation can survive without a financial system or, at the very least, a currency. Batering cannot sustain empires, and no amount of faith in the Emperor or desire to advance the Greater Good is going to get the roads built when there is no funding.(GUE'VESA FTW)


Is any of that true when resources become infinite? Which isn't to say they have, but I've never heard of the Imperium, with all its planets and colonies, being strapped for materials.


----------



## ClassyRaptor (Apr 7, 2010)

With their united devotion to the Greater Good, they more than likely do not aquable over sommething so trivial as money and debt. If an entire race seeks one goal then they work together. Builders would not ask to be paid. If they have the resources avalible they would just make it. No questions of money asked.


----------



## Platypus5 (Apr 7, 2010)

Vali ThunderAxe said:


> With their united devotion to the Greater Good, they more than likely do not aquable over sommething so trivial as money and debt. If an entire race seeks one goal then they work together. Builders would not ask to be paid. If they have the resources avalible they would just make it. No questions of money asked.


I doubt that. Especially since the Tau occasionally hire mercenaries, or, more commonly, have to trade with other races (i.e. Imperial Governor, Rogue Trader, etc.)

Also, even the Soviet Union, even the Church, even the most devoted religious groups had money of some sort:

The reason is that you need money to measure and transmit wealth.


----------



## ClassyRaptor (Apr 7, 2010)

Platypus5 said:


> I doubt that. Especially since the Tau occasionally hire mercenaries, or, more commonly, have to trade with other races (i.e. Imperial Governor, Rogue Trader, etc.)


That doesn't always have to be the case. That is why the T'au have things called Etherals (Not sure on spelling) they go to worlds and preach the Greater good to alien races. The Kroot for example, would have been won over through sheer wonder towards the T'au. The T'au Mercenaries may just have ben dumb enough or in their race's oppinion, smart enough to join the cause of the Greater good, seeing it as the one thing that needs to happen. And if they won over the Shapers, then the Kroot warriors would fall to their cause easily.


----------



## Brother Boozekitty (Sep 29, 2009)

Vali ThunderAxe said:


> With their united devotion to the Greater Good, they more than likely do not aquable over sommething so trivial as money and debt. If an entire race seeks one goal then they work together. Builders would not ask to be paid. If they have the resources avalible they would just make it. No questions of money asked.


I almost hate to make the comparison, but in the Star Trek series (specifically the Next Generation TV series) it states that the human race has no currency, and no 'finances' to speak of. When the Federation discovered a way to turn energy into mass and resources were nigh-limitless, they became a socialist collective in every way but consciousness. (as the human mind is limited in that regard) As a result, everyone works toward the progress of mankind.

Now, with humans that would certainly NEVER be possible even with infinite resources. Humans are self-centered, lazy, greedy and fearful. Assuming you had infinite resources in your economy, you must still deal with the 'human' factor. Who wants to clean other peoples messes up all their lives? Who wouldn't rather be a starship captain, or a leader of some program/society rather than a lowly janitor or the street sweeper? People never sacrifice themselves on any scale that can be measured when looking at the big picture in things like this. And it's this theme that is rampant in the Imperium of Man. If you read the books, people still make tithes, pay taxes, governors have huge estates while the poor break their backs in manual labor for pennies on the dollar. Depending on the author, the currencies vary from planet to planet or book to book. But there is definitely currency in the Imperium.

The Tau however, are not human. They at one point fell to the same vices that humans did; genocidal war, bloody conquest for territory/resources... until the Ethereals showed up. The Ethereals control the Tau two-fold; through their caste-systems belief in self-sacrifice for the greater good (which was instilled by the Ethereals themselves, I might add), and through a chemical exchange of pheromones. One is psycho-indoctrination, the other is literally an opiate to the masses. 

So with all these measures of control in place, the Ethereals are the mind and voice of the Tau, and since a handful of individuals control the entire species, money is effectively worthless. Where currency is needed, they rely on ideology, persuasion, or in some (most?) cases brute force and genocide.


----------



## ClassyRaptor (Apr 7, 2010)

Brother Boozekitty said:


> I almost hate to make the comparison, but in the Star Trek series (specifically the Next Generation TV series) it states that the human race has no currency, and no 'finances' to speak of. When the Federation discovered a way to turn energy into mass and resources were nigh-limitless, they became a socialist collective in every way but consciousness. (as the human mind is limited in that regard) As a result, everyone works toward the progress of mankind.
> 
> Now, with humans that would certainly NEVER be possible even with infinite resources. Humans are self-centered, lazy, greedy and fearful. Assuming you had infinite resources in your economy, you must still deal with the 'human' factor. Who wants to clean other peoples messes up all their lives? Who wouldn't rather be a starship captain, or a leader of some program/society rather than a lowly janitor or the street sweeper? People never sacrifice themselves on any scale that can be measured when looking at the big picture in things like this. And it's this theme that is rampant in the Imperium of Man. If you read the books, people still make tithes, pay taxes, governors have huge estates while the poor break their backs in manual labor for pennies on the dollar. Depending on the author, the currencies vary from planet to planet or book to book. But there is definitely currency in the Imperium.
> 
> ...



That is effectively just a very long way of saying what I said.


----------



## Barnster (Feb 11, 2010)

Not every nation in history has had a currency. Sparta maintained its empire where currency was illegal. Without currency everyone of a set caste was equal. Sparta was the first nation on earth to have any sense of civil contract and government, and could be called the first purely communist society, unlike the perversions of communism that existed in the USSR and China. 

I think that the tau run things in a similar way. Theres no real information on what the tau do for fun or if they even have a concept of fun, life is about duty and furthering the greater good, the individual is effectivly a worthless concept, even thing like marrige is about duty. 

If you have a duty based society, with no R&R there no need for currency, what would you spend it on?


----------



## GWLlosa (Sep 27, 2009)

In several of the novels that deal with the inquisition, they seem to have some sort of currency. They refer to them as "Thrones". As in, 

"Inquisitor Gilligan knew that Evil-Drunk knew more than he was saying. Rather than resort to violence in a public place, he pulled out a few Thrones, and bought him a drink."


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

Barnster said:


> Not every nation in history has had a currency. Sparta maintained its empire where currency was illegal. Without currency everyone of a set caste was equal. Sparta was the first nation on earth to have any sense of civil contract and government, and could be called the first purely communist society, unlike the perversions of communism that existed in the USSR and China.


Now that _is_ interesting. Especially considering how, at roughly the same period of time, Athens, during their golden age inbetween the Persian Wars and the Pelopenisian wars (spelling?) became the first real nation built upon a structure of demoncracy.

And yes. Without divulging into the obtuse and ultimately worthless details, if Primary Industries receive no currency, but receive enough food, ample shelter and other basic neccesities for their continued support, such as the unearthing of raw materials and growing of crops, then Secondary, Tertiary and Quartinary (I think..) Industries would be able to continue, if they in turn received apt levels of food, shelter, medical care and the like.

Of course, this system cannot work naturally with Humankind, unless instigated under a draconian-government (Imperium anyone?)

Star-Trek, inperticularily First Contact, talks of similar issue`s, most importantly the processing and 'costs' of the titanium required to build the Enterprise...


----------



## ajchafe (Aug 13, 2009)

Just a note, The Tau water caste apparently act as merchants and traders at times, among other roles
http://wh40k.lexicanum.com/wiki/Caste_System

From Lexicanum: The Water Caste serve the Tau Empire as traders, merchants, public servants, diplomats, and ambassadors. They interact with other races when such affairs are not handled by the Fire Caste. The Water Caste tend to be tall and slender compared to other Tau.


----------



## Zenith_of_Mind (Mar 12, 2010)

All I can say on this subject is: Life is the Emperor's currency, spend it well.


----------



## deathwatch_v (Mar 18, 2010)

Brother Boozekitty said:


> Now, with humans that would certainly NEVER be possible even with infinite resources. Humans are self-centered, lazy, greedy and fearful. Assuming you had infinite resources in your economy, you must still deal with the 'human' factor. Who wants to clean other peoples messes up all their lives? Who wouldn't rather be a starship captain, or a leader of some program/society rather than a lowly janitor or the street sweeper? People never sacrifice themselves on any scale that can be measured when looking at the big picture in things like this. And it's this theme that is rampant in the Imperium of Man. If you read the books, people still make tithes, pay taxes, governors have huge estates while the poor break their backs in manual labor for pennies on the dollar. Depending on the author, the currencies vary from planet to planet or book to book. But there is definitely currency in the Imperium.


Well in India even to this day you have "untouchables" which are a caste of people in India, where all they do is clean up after people. So it is very possible for people to be forced into that kind of situation. 

Also When you look at the Imperial populace, almost everyone gets a job and then sticks to it. In the 41st millineium do you think a scribe would want to sit writing things his entire life, i doubt it, but thats what happens because in the year 40 000 if you don't do what your told then you get killed, or worse. 

Remember the Imperium is not capitalist, at least not by our current definition. It doesn't matter what people want to do with there lives they either join the Guard or do what the Imperium (i know theres a specific branch of the government that deals with people but i forget the name) tells them.

I don't think they would need money. There may be exceptions on certain planets than have lots of mercenaries and traders and stuff. But i think for the most part you do what your told and thats that.


----------



## Geist (Mar 9, 2010)

ajchafe said:


> Just a note, The Tau water caste apparently act as merchants and traders at times, among other roles
> http://wh40k.lexicanum.com/wiki/Caste_System
> 
> From Lexicanum: The Water Caste serve the Tau Empire as traders, merchants, public servants, diplomats, and ambassadors. They interact with other races when such affairs are not handled by the Fire Caste. The Water Caste tend to be tall and slender compared to other Tau.


That's what I thought as well. Although I suppose instead of trading currency, they trade technology and other resources.

And yes, the Imperial Currency is the Throne, name based upon the Golden Throne of the Emperor.


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

To answer the OP more clearly and straight forward, i would venture that i believe the currency of most of the Imperium is called Imperial Credits. although don't quote me on that.

CP


----------



## Platypus5 (Apr 7, 2010)

Barnster said:


> Not every nation in history has had a currency. Sparta maintained its empire where currency was illegal. Without currency everyone of a set caste was equal. Sparta was the first nation on earth to have any sense of civil contract and government, and could be called the first purely communist society, unlike the perversions of communism that existed in the USSR and China.
> 
> I think that the tau run things in a similar way. Theres no real information on what the tau do for fun or if they even have a concept of fun, life is about duty and furthering the greater good, the individual is effectivly a worthless concept, even thing like marrige is about duty.
> 
> If you have a duty based society, with no R&R there no need for currency, what would you spend it on?


I know as a fact that Tau have their own version of beer. It is called Ky'husa. Consumed warm and in a single gulp, it is these sort of luxuries where a currency of some sort is needed. After all, there is no way that the community "needs" the beer, but obviously the Tau have it and the Ethereals don't mind it.

Lets say that our Fio'la worker comes into the bar after a long day of work, and wants a drink. A drop crane nearly landed on top of him, and the Fio'vre told him and the crew that they are behind schedule. A stressful day. A nice Ky'husa at the end can't harm the greater good, can it? Now, does the bartender just give it to him for free? Or does our worker have to hand something over in exchange?


----------



## Barnster (Feb 11, 2010)

What if it is simply given as a reward for service or a good days work? Alcohol can easily be seen as harming the greater good, think of how many industrial hours are wasted because people were hungover, turn up late to work, or still drunk in the morning. Living without currency is hard for us to imaging but it does not nessasarily mean that you live in abstract poverty

Is this the drink they have as part of the Tallisera ritual? If it is, it could be symbolic like a catholic drinking wine at holy communion, symbolising the blood of christ. I'm sure that that is given without a payment


----------



## Platypus5 (Apr 7, 2010)

I was doing some research and found a similar question asked on another 40k forum: (link:http://forums.tauonline.org/index.php/topic,45540.10/wap2.html) They made some interesting speculation. While not a currency in the truest sense, many users believe that there is a credit rationing system. The government would give individuals a set amount of credit, based on rank, to buy both necessities (if they aren't provided) and luxuries. All would have enough to make a basic living, but higher ranks would still be able to get more luxuries. They also noted that in the book "Kill Team" LT. Kage walks into a bar and _buys_ stuff. This indicates that the Tau have some currency system which can work with the Imperial Throne. 

That was all speculation, though.


----------



## Creon (Mar 5, 2009)

Why would the T'au use currency? As an advanced, technologically sophisticated group with a central government, they likely use a system of credit. I wouldn't be surprised if they were chipped with their credit and any interaction they need to do is involved with debit/crediting their central database account.


----------



## Platypus5 (Apr 7, 2010)

When I use the word "Currency" I also mean "credit."

I needed a word that covered both terms.


----------



## Creon (Mar 5, 2009)

Means of Exchange  Credit isn't technically currency, as it has no intrinsic reality other than bytes in a database.


----------



## Twisted (Mar 11, 2010)

The races of the 40K universe are probably too uncooperative with each other to have a currency that would be of some value from one alien culture to another, unless it were made of a more universal valuable material to start with. Most likely raw materials and goods are the prime currency between two trading races.


----------



## Brother Boozekitty (Sep 29, 2009)

deathwatch_v said:


> Well in India even to this day you have "untouchables" which are a caste of people in India, where all they do is clean up after people. So it is very possible for people to be forced into that kind of situation.
> 
> Also When you look at the Imperial populace, almost everyone gets a job and then sticks to it. In the 41st millineium do you think a scribe would want to sit writing things his entire life, i doubt it, but thats what happens because in the year 40 000 if you don't do what your told then you get killed, or worse.


I actually agree with you. But as you said, that's a _forced_ system of production, not a voluntary one. In the case of the Tau whether it be propaganda or pheromone exchange, they are willingly submitting to the "greater good" on some level.

I'm simply saying that without mind control or actually forcing people to do one thing or another, the same wouldn't happen with humans. In India, you think the "untouchables" want that crap job? That not a single untouchable dreams of being something else? Something better? Of course they do. India still uses a caste system (from what I understand anyway) but it's not by the peoples choice. In the case of Tau, it is their choice.

And the 40K jobs like the scribes? The universe is engulfed in endless bloody war, and entire systems are drowned in violent and chaotic conflict... I think maybe most people would be happy to sit behind a desk and write stuff down all day. Better that than serve in the Guard, right?
:grin:


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

I would be bored out of my skull sitting at a desk all day.

Both races would almost have to have some sort of currency or credit. The imperium uses the throne as standard but I am sure there would be some variation across the galaxy.
The tau, I have no idea. Nor the eldar. Every other race is pretty much covered.


----------



## shmabadu (Oct 2, 2009)

In keeping with the general setting, a convoluted system of tens of thousands of currencies across the Imperium sounds the best. With certain currencies being limited to planets, sub-sectors or maybe even a sector wide one. The Throne could be a generic term for any money used by those who travel and can't be bothered memorizing every backwater's different denominations. I could imagine a huge section of Holy Terra, possibly the entirety of a modern country(take your pick) being devoted to determining the exchange value of the different currencies and determining the tithe each planet must pay.


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

Commissar Ploss said:


> To answer the OP more clearly and straight forward, i would venture that i believe the currency of most of the Imperium is called Imperial Credits. although don't quote me on that.
> 
> CP


Ive heard it in many books/novels being refferred to that so it might be very much true.


----------

